# Some pictures of the dogs at the new house



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Every one is really enjoying this acreage to run on!


















Crixus

















































Xena

















































The new additions Sparta Kitten and Little Sister ( we have had them for a couple weeks now)

































Snoop Dogg









Crixus Playing with the girls

























Faith









Crixus having a run


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

They all look so happy  glad the new place is working out and everyone is settling in .


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Do you own or rent?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just bought a house on 3 acres  Paid in full and all mine forever with no risk of issues from the economy! Its so nice to own again. My ex and I bought our first house when I was 19, but 3 years later separated and since he can not handle his money he lost the house after I left.
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/37227-so-i-will-not-making-nm-show-come-see-why-d.html


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah so lucky! I think that is what I must do in the end. No one seems to want to rent to someone who owns pit bulls.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Crixus and Xena <3 
nice property by the way.
your dogs are going to have a blast haha


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks great! Doggie heaven so to speak  Congrats on the new house and make sure you post some pics of those gorgeous birds you are getting


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY Holly!!!!!! I'm so glad you guys got that place, looks like everyone loves it out there :woof: The girls are looking amazing! Very good job with them, nice lean muscle, looking good over there  and omg those kitties are cute.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome! nice yard for the crew


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

So awesome! Love the video of Crixus and congrats on the new house! Looks like the dogs love it!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics Holly! I am so happy for you!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx everyone! We will be getting the bird area built after I clean out those kennels and get that tree cut and my dog are set up  Then comes the work for the birds lol Most will not arrive until late August to early Sept.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo what kind of birds are you getting?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

American_Pit13 said:


> These have been waiting to come to me for a long time as they have been closing down the ranch I work at and I have had these guys on hold lol.
> We have coming:
> ( The pictures are not the exact birds but just the types so people who don't know what they are can see them)
> *
> ...


These ones


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Holly that's awesome!! They are beautiful. I had a Macaw when I was in school, he was the best. He learned how to whistle guns and roses songs so we named him Axel  
:woof: I'm so excited for you they look like a wonderful bunch


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics, Hols! Everyone looks super happy!! Having a yard is excellent isn't it? lol 








Awesome pic! 








Super happy pup!!

Brayden said, "Look at those kitties, Mom! They cuuuute!" He wants a baby kitten. Apparently, Mr Mittens is "old and he doesn't let me [Brayden] carry him."


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Having a yard is excellent isn't it? lol


We had a huge yard before but having acreage they just don't know what to do lmao. They can actually tire themselves out now!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats on the new place!! Glad to see everyone is happy! (I am so jealous about the birds! I love Sun Conures!)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow Holly look at how happy everyone looks. Love the video of Crixus and th girls on the quad, I am so happy you guys finally got all moved in


----------

